# Three Goats and a Tub



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Passing the time of day.... :laugh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

haha how cute~!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Soooo cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, how adorable! Love the captions!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

How funny.....love it! Are goats not the funniest critters? Mine keeping me and hubby laughing all the time! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable...thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, so cute-gotta love the sharing of the tub. :greengrin: Trin, sharing = very good goat. :wink:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: hummm,,, instead of "build it and they will come"" looks like a " put tub down and they will fill it up"... :laugh: Thanks,, I needed my morning chuckle and your sweet goaties filled the bill.. :hug:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks that was hilarious!

jberter: actually they filled the tub and the bill! ha ha ha!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: Ben gets in the shower with me! He even lets me blow dry him. :laugh: Hubbie wants to know what happens when Ben grows up....we both can't fit. :slapfloor: 

Gina and a very clean Ben


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

mrs. lam said:


> :ROFL: Ben gets in the shower with me! He even lets me blow dry him. :laugh: Hubbie wants to know what happens when Ben grows up....we both can't fit. :slapfloor:
> 
> Gina and a very clean Ben


So cute! I sold a doe/wether pair as house goats last year... they used to take daily showers with their owner and get blow dried too (mind you... they were 7 months old when I sold them!!!! LOL) .... I always thought that was soooo weird since most goats tend to act like water is really burning acid!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That's another thing I love about goaties: they are so resourceful! Give them an old water tub and they find 101 uses for it. <lol>

I'm kinda' surprised Angel n Mitsy like playing on and around the tub as that's what what I submerged them in to get their temps down when they were so sick a few weeks ago. :crazy:

Deb Mc


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Jess, How do you house train a goat? I have heard people who have house goats but I don't know how to go about doing it.....Other than his size i think Ben would be a good one. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## DBDhoney (Apr 3, 2010)

lol great pictures!! I love the last one alot


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh I love the pics...thanks for showing.


----------

